# Natural Parenting Northwest Meet



## Dream.A.Dream

I know there's a meets section but I also know a lot of the members that us this part of the forum don't tend to venture out of it much. 

I've noticed quite a few in this section are in the north west area :) So I was thinking a meet could be a good idea :D 

It seems that a pretty good inbetween point for everyone would be Chester? 

Anyone interested? 

xx

please don't make me look like a saddo with no one wanting to come


----------



## xerinx

I would be up for it but chester is a bit far for me.. would take about an hour n half on the train plus changes :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

uhmmm...maybe me, if I dont scare evryone away:blush:


----------



## princessellie

meeeeeeee :)

we could go to that play place again :D

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: Jac you aren't scary :)

Oh no Erin :(, I said there because I spoke to Mervs mum and she said it would be okay for her and she's in yorkshire, and Jac is north wales. 

Takes me an hour on the bus but I don't mind really xx


----------



## princessellie

erin, my train will go through st helens so will keep you company if ur up for it :)

x


----------



## xerinx

What train you have to get PE? Coz ive looked on trainline n it says i gotta get train to go 1 stop to earlestown then another train from there direct to chester.


----------



## kate.m.

Id love to meet up with every1! assuming ive had the little man by then! 2 weeks till due date! *crosses fingers he isnt too lazy to come and play*


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh Kate how exciting :) He could be here any day now. *gets all broody* xx


----------



## princessellie

hm they mustve changed the trains, last time i went to chester i had to go through st helens and change somewhere or other, i think it was earlestown aswell, but now it says direct, well i suppose you could meet me at central sattion here and we'll go from there? not sure how much extra that would be but cant imagine its much

x


----------



## Twiglet

Hmm, I might, takes me 2 hours on a train, depends how much money I have nearer the time and someone meeting me at the station :haha:


----------



## xerinx

princessellie said:


> hm they mustve changed the trains, last time i went to chester i had to go through st helens and change somewhere or other, i think it was earlestown aswell, but now it says direct, well i suppose you could meet me at central sattion here and we'll go from there? not sure how much extra that would be but cant imagine its much
> 
> x

How much is it from lpool to chester coz if i go from st helens its only £6? As long as people meet me at chester station it will be good as i dont know chester at all!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can meet people at the station :)


----------



## princessellie

itll be 3.60 return from st helens to liverpool, then 4.40 from liv to chester :)

x


----------



## xerinx

Yea will prob do that its not much more expensive and at least i wont be travelling by myself!! ( i had agrophobia a few years back and am still paranoid when out a bit)


----------



## princessellie

well you'll be alright with me lol, im one of the gobby ones haha

x


----------



## xerinx

Hahahahaha sounds good to me! :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

i'd be up for it but it depends on how long it would take me to get there and how much it would cost ...which station (train wise) do i need to get to ??


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yay a fluffy meet!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## princessellie

sara, u wanna go to chester :rofl:

x


----------



## cath

Ooooh, i might be up for it if I'm not working.I'm in Blackburn so not too far.


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> sara, u wanna go to chester :rofl:
> 
> x

bot off !!!! i'm not to know there is only one station in Chester :blush:


----------



## princessellie

there isnt i dont think, but u want chester main lol

x


----------



## 4boys4years

just seen this, it's an hour on the bus for me but i've done it before. where would you be planing to meet? weekday or weekend?


----------



## Lisa1302

I'd love to come! Its only 40 minutes from me! 

The play place you went before - is it play4all? Its great there!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww if only I had decided to start using cloth nappies when I said I would a few months ago lol. Hope you all have a good time :)


----------



## princessellie

yeh play4all sounds about right, was dead good in there

x


----------



## 4boys4years

i didn't think cloth was a requirement? :)


----------



## Lisa1302

princessellie said:


> yeh play4all sounds about right, was dead good in there
> 
> x

It was one of the best I have been to - especially with the 3 areas - I even went down the toddler slide with Izzy - nearly cacked myself but it was fun!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I assume it is as it's a natural parenting meet :)


----------



## 4boys4years

is play 4 all off a big main road just out of the town? l thik i've been there but i got a bus with someone and not sure how to get there again LOL


----------



## Lisa1302

4boys4years said:


> is play 4 all off a big main road just out of the town? l thik i've been there but i got a bus with someone and not sure how to get there again LOL

um its kind of at the back of a retail park I think..I cant remember and I drove there! I came from the A483 and went passed the racecourse that way
It had a stony parking area up the side and at the back


----------



## 4boys4years

yes i know the one, now to find it again lol


----------



## Lisa1302

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*this one?
https://www.fun4all.co.uk/Chester/whn_dir.aspx
*[/FONT]


----------



## AppleBlossom

It's behind Tesco off the Sealand retail park. It's called Fun4All

Right, I'll butt out now lol


----------



## princessellie

yeh fun4all, thats the one, last time i went we had ema leading the way so think we'll have to get a taxi this time haha

x


----------



## Lisa1302

bexy_22 said:


> It's behind Tesco off the Sealand retail park. It's called Fun4All
> 
> Right, I'll butt out now lol

you should come! surely its not just for cloth bums? if it is I can lend you a nappy to hold for the day :haha:


----------



## 4boys4years

i've only recently started cloth again but have been a member on natural mamas for years and gone to their meets :flower:


----------



## gills8752

I'd come!! If it wasnt 400 miles away :cry:


----------



## ellie

aw, i'd come ... except it would take 3 hours on the train and cost £80 :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yep it's the one behind tesco :) xx


----------



## Blob

I'd go if you did it at the end of the month :rofl: I'm down in Lincoln around the 21st this month :blush: but kinda short notice for everyone else :nope:


----------



## bjl1981

can I come? :wave: when are people thinking?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can do quite literally anytime other than the 9th,10th,11th & 12th of July as I'm away for my 21st :) xx


----------



## princessellie

i think i can do any day in july :)

x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lisa1302 said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> It's behind Tesco off the Sealand retail park. It's called Fun4All
> 
> Right, I'll butt out now lol
> 
> you should come! surely its not just for cloth bums? if it is I can lend you a nappy to hold for the day :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks, I just saw Natural parenting and assumed it was only for, well, natural parents lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I was gonna do a seperate chester or liverpool meet anyway bex, the one that fell through last time. Ask Ema and Jacob and Sam and Leyla etc xx


----------



## Blob

Booo :lol:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ok well I'll have to set up another meet then


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hopefully yours will be more successful than my last attempt :lol: xx


----------



## princessellie

are we still doing this :D

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeps :) When are people free? xx


----------



## princessellie

i am free whenever, apart from when there are other meets on hahaha

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm also free whenever....people who actually do stuff...when are you free?! :rofl: xx


----------



## xerinx

I dont do anything :( :haha: ....

princessellie i met someone the other day you know (names alice) dunno her username on here she said shes been to the chester meet and met you :D And asked if she can come too :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I don't do anything either :lol: How much notice do people need? 2 weeks? xx


----------



## xerinx

Yea 2 weeks or so should be good so i can save some pennies instead of buying nappies!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

You know that's not gonna happen :p 

Okay, so is the 28th June okay for people? Two weeks today? xx


----------



## princessellie

i cant do it :(

should prob add i cant do mondays or wednesdays lol

x


----------



## princessellie

xerinx said:


> I dont do anything :( :haha: ....
> 
> princessellie i met someone the other day you know (names alice) dunno her username on here she said shes been to the chester meet and met you :D And asked if she can come too :)

oh yeh, i know alice, weve met a few times

x


----------



## xerinx

ummm end of june not great for me tbh hun... 11th july? Its a friday (and payday :haha:)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm away for my 21st. You picked literally the only weekday I can't do :lol:xx


----------



## princessellie

what about 1st july?

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Fine by me xx


----------



## cath

Oh no, I cant do 1st July coz I'm working. Hope you all have a fab time though


----------



## princessellie

what days do you work?

x


----------



## Kirstin

maybe me :D depends where though


----------



## Kirstin

did you pick a place? i dont want to read the whole thread? :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It's in the first post I think. Chester xx


----------



## Kirstin

It was but 7 pages later you might have changed your minds :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: Nope, still in Chester xx


----------



## Mrs Muffin

OOOH I wanna come I live in Chester :D


----------



## princessellie

what about 5th july?? 3 weeks from now

x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Just hijacking again :lol:

Anybody who sees this and isn't NP (or is you're all welcome lol) wants to come to a Chester meet then I made a thread in the meets section :) Grace loves Fun4all so will be going there also.

Hijacking done!


----------



## princessellie

lol, why dont u just come to this one, its not like anyones gna be saying ohhhh you dont use cloth nappies, you shouldnt be here!!!!

x


----------



## 4boys4years

natural parenting is not cloth, i give up :shrug:

i can't do 5th July, got to take Ethan for a hospital appointment x


----------



## 4boys4years

xerinx said:


> ummm end of june not great for me tbh hun... 11th july? Its a friday (and payday :haha:)

now i'm confused, i'm sure Noah's hospital appointment is the 12th. Surely i don't have 2 hospital appointments on Saturdays? :?


----------



## xerinx

Yea ive just checked i was being blind yesterday!! ( one of those days!! )


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Right, I'll do a poll and people can choose what suits them best? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've just used Tuesdays and Fridays for the next few weeks xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

4boys4years said:


> natural parenting is not cloth, i give up :shrug:
> 
> i can't do 5th July, got to take Ethan for a hospital appointment x

Well it involves cloth surely since half the natural parenting forum is taken over by cloth nappy threads...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Cloth is just one aspect of it, it includes baby wearing, co sleeping and other things too :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Oh yeah I know that, thought she was trying to make out cloth wasn't classed as NP


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

If you can do more than one date then vote for all dates you can do in the poll :) 

I voted for all as I can do all of them xx


----------



## xerinx

I ca do most of them but voted for 23rd as its payday :D


----------



## AppleBlossom

princessellie said:


> lol, why dont u just come to this one, its not like anyones gna be saying ohhhh you dont use cloth nappies, you shouldnt be here!!!!
> 
> x

Lol cause I don't do any kind of natural parenting atm and I assume you all do which is why you've been invited. I'll try and get the other meet going, you should come to that one too, anyone can come, NP or not :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

You can come if you want to, doesn't really need to be made into a big deal. I only put it here because a lot of the people who use this section don't go into the meets section xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Aw i just seen this, BOO, its 4.5 hours by car for me, and 80 quiod each way by train qith 3 changes! Too far and too expensive :( I'd need to stay the night.


----------



## princessellie

PD you can stay at mine if you want? i have a spare room (well a craft room but its big enough for bed and travel cot aswell)

x


----------



## princessellie

omg the one that is winning is over a month away :shock:

lets make it closer than that, im impatient :haha:

x


----------



## purpledahlia

aw, i dont know if i can do a drive that long on my own with Ava, I will think about it, i cant do it soon tho, i have no money for petrol! (and my car EATS it up)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I have a spare room too :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh bring Laura and Abigail too! :happydance: xx


----------



## xerinx

I do have a spare room but just been informed my FIL is moving in with us for the next few months!! :(


----------



## Kirstin

purpledahlia said:


> aw, i dont know if i can do a drive that long on my own with Ava, I will think about it, i cant do it soon tho, i have no money for petrol! (and my car EATS it up)

come! :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

xerinx said:


> I do have a spare room but just been informed my FIL is moving in with us for the next few months!! :(

How come? xx


----------



## xerinx

Well long story but he lives in devon (where we are from) but hes had enough down there and wants to travel so hes giving his flat up and coming to live with us so he can save for a caravan! Hes had enough of the rest of the family telling him how to live his life ect ect..

We cant say no as he put us up for 3 months last year but im not exactly thrilled at the idea!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Fair play to him. Imagine it will be a bit of a nightmare for you though :hugs: xx


----------



## xerinx

Yea i get on with the guy but hes a typical old man (doesnt cook for himself, doesnt clean ect ect ) expects me to do it all! My oh is brill and helps with everything but when his dad is here its a different story! Ohhh and his dad has a huge dog who he wont go anywhere without! but c'est la vie!! xx


----------



## purpledahlia

katy said:


> Oooh bring Laura and Abigail too! :happydance: xx

Hmmmm... now this could be a plan....


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

purpledahlia said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> Oooh bring Laura and Abigail too! :happydance: xx
> 
> Hmmmm... now this could be a plan....Click to expand...

:yipee: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

*bump* people still up for this? xx


----------



## princessellie

yep!!!

x


----------



## xerinx

I prob cant coz of everything thats going on at the min.. hopefully once things are abit more settled :D


----------



## 4boys4years

we have to plan pretty much day to day here as my OH is out of work, waiting to hear about jobs and attending courses the job centre put him on. If he is busy i have to see whether my MIL is around to help with the older boys and nursery runs. So i can't really vote for a day, i'll just have to see whether it's possible nearer the time x


----------



## Kirstin

I am, though it depends when, if I have any money at the time etc :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah but it depends when/where/if i can afford it, x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yep! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Okay everyone, do people wanna throw some dates around of when they'll have saved up the money etc? :) xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

We're going to end up all being there at the same time aren't we lol


----------



## Kirstin

Not around the 22nd July, its my wedding anniversary so probably wont have much spare money and not too many weeks ahead, dont really want to be travelling all that way with morning sickness :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

hmm i wont be able to in july its too short notice for me to get money together


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Could we perhaps make it a regular thing for those who live nearer, and then those who live further out can just come to whichever month they have money for? xx


----------



## princessellie

YES! i like the sound of that :)

x


----------



## purpledahlia

I could come in August then! :)


----------



## princessellie

woo, i will have had my baby by august

x


----------



## purpledahlia

yaaaayyy!! Ickle baba to drool over! Ava is a big lump now! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

sounds like a plan, you can all play with leyla and the new baby and i can sleep in the corner hahaha

x


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sounds like a plan to me, watch I don't steal the baby though :haha: xx


----------



## princessellie

lol katy, i'll have to bring paul so he can keep an eye on all you baby robbers :haha:

shall we get this july meet sorted then, what dates can people not do in july?

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can't do 9th, 12th or 15th otherwise I'm good :D xx


----------



## princessellie

right and i cant do 7th, so

7th
9th
12th
15th

any others?

x


----------



## AppleBlossom

You'll have to let me know what day you decide so I can make sure we don't overlap meets :thumbup:


----------

